
AlphaStar vs. Serral - bainsfather
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLojXIrB9Xau29fR-ZSdbFllI-ZCuH6urt
======
bainsfather
These are 5 games between Deepmind's AlphaStar and probably the best human
Starcraft player. They are analysed in detail by a pundit who is also a good
Starcraft player.

I find it awe-inspiring to see how AlphaStar has mastered so many aspects of
this complex game, especially impressive is that it seems to have strong high-
level strategies. Previous versions of AlphaStar often had glaring
deficiencies, but on these 5 games, not really.

I can remember Kasparov vs Deep Blue, then AlphaGo vs Lee Sedol, and now this
is another level again. If computers can win at Starcraft, then what games
can't they do?

